# Christmas present for grandkid........



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

He is 13 and fascinated with bolt action rifles..... It is a basic Remington 770 .243 caliber, a generic scope(3-9x40mm) and a 4 round magazine......... Just need to purchase a bi pod for it....... Price $395.00


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Very nice. Lucky young man.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Nice gift.... should be pretty excited upon opening. You're a pretty awesome Grandpa in my book.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Hi Gramps 

Need my address?


----------

